# Athletic Bilbao - Barcelona. Copa del Rey (Spain). 05/01/17.



## CristRo (Jan 4, 2017)

Best wishes to all football fans!

Athletic Bilbao will host Barcelona in first leg of Spanish Copa del Rey on 05/01/2017. The match is expected to be very interesting because mostly many goals are scored when current teams meet each other.

Barcelona is used to play its special "tiki-taka" (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiki-taka) and this is the reason that average total corners of its matches is not so high (9.50 in LaLiga). But if to look separately at corners stats of Barcelona Cups matches we will see rather different data. The average total corners is 12.6 and 13 out of 15 matches for last 2 seasons ended with total corners over 9.5.

Also should pay attention that among these 15 Cups matches of Barcelona there are 4 matches against Athletic Bilbao with big corners results (9-7, 12-2, 9-3, 5-7).

Thus the conclusion is evident - our bet is on *total corners over 9.5* (waiting for the odds).

This and other previews read on our site: https://goo.gl/uvdbof


----------



## Emmanuel Saro (Jan 4, 2017)

CristRo said:


> Best wishes to all football fans!
> 
> Athletic Bilbao will host Barcelona in first leg of Spanish Copa del Rey on 05/01/2017. The match is expected to be very interesting because mostly many goals are scored when current teams meet each other.
> 
> ...


Just because CristRo said many goals are expected in this first meeting ,the goals are expected to be O2.5 (full time) and 1:2 in 3 way system.


----------



## CristRo (Jan 5, 2017)

Also all free stats for this match with advanced tools for analysis you can find on our site: https://goo.gl/WHD7ck


----------

